# Elevated liver enzymes and anaesthetic??



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry to bug you, got a bit of an emergency question. I've just dropped off Evie to have a tooth removed, to be microchipped and to be spayed. She's 7 and a half months old and weighs 1.7kg. The vet has just rung saying they've done the blood tests and her liver enzymes have come back as 127 (when they should be between 10 and 100). They said this might be normal for her but they don't know because she hasn't had blood tests before. I've got 20mins to make a decision of whether she still goes ahead with the anaesthetic or whether she should be left for a couple of weeks and then have her liver enzymes checked again. The vet said 127 isn't overly high - they would be concerned if it was 200 upwards. So they said the decision is really up to me. What are your thoughts on this? Sorry to be a pain. Thank you x


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

As long as only one of the enzymes is slightly elevated, as your baby's is, there really should not be any reason to be concerned. She should be perfectly fine under anesthesia. 😊
Let us know how things go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree! There are several liver enzemes they test for, and if just one is slightlly elevated then I would go forward with the surgery.


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

I panicked and brought her back home....! They said they'll test her again in 2 weeks and if it's the same then they'll go ahead with surgery as that's probably her normal reading. If it's down in the normal range then they will go ahead with surgery as well. If it's higher then I panic even more! Thank you for helping though  I'll relax more if it's still around 127 next time.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor sweetie. It's probably fine. But please keep us posted when she gets retested!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't want to alarm you, and since the elevation is only slight it's probably fine but to put your mind at ease you should really get her bile acid levels tested.

I just went through a whole ordeal with my Axle due to a liver shunt and elevated liver enzymes are an indicator of a shunt. An undiagnozed shunt can be fatal, they can cause seizures or as in Axle's case cause the kidneys and bladder to shut down.

As I said, she only has a slight elevation so it's probably not that but do get the test just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok :-( I'll get that tested asap. Thank you OzChi


----------

